# Us Military Watches



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

These two mechanicals arrived today. I'd been toying with the idea of getting them for over a year! They should make nice companions for the British G10 quartz when Roy's supply arrives









*Marathon 46374E from 1991*










*Stocker and Yale 46374F Type 1 from 1993*










Both have one-piece plastic cases, fixed bars, acrylic crystals, tritium dials and the same nylon straps. Although I prefer the Marathon, I suspect the SandY has the "better" movement. It hacks and sounds as if it's ticking away 28,800bph.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Rich.









Is there any life left in the tritium?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Rich,

Never been so keen on the look of the SandY's but like the Marathon.







"a nice little watch"

Here's my Marathon's.

MIKE..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Mike, especially the one on the left









The scrap of paper that came with the Marathon claims an accuracy of +/- 90 seconds per month







I can't believe it'll be (or ever was) anything like that accurate. At the moment it's looking more like +20 seconds per day which is reasonable I think. Still, it's been wound up for only a few hours so it'll be interesting to see how it settles down.

Yes Stan, the tritium is still really bright on both watches 







Does tritium fade gradually or just suddenly expire I wonder?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I far as I know Rich, tritium has a half life of 13 years. The lume on my 1990 G10 is shot.







There is a bit of life left in the 1995 one though but not much.

Maybe the vials make a difference to how long it lasts?

A G10 would be a very nice addition to your collection, Imvho.

But then, I am biased.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

They are cool loking watches. Plastic though?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, sealed plastic cases, though the SandY has a lightweight metal bezel. When broken they're supposedly disposed of as radiation waste. That's what it says on the back of the Marathon anyway.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Yes Stan, the tritium is still really bright on both watchesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tritium seems to fade gradually, on the three watches I pictured, the field watch is oldest and has a dim glow, the S.S Navigator is next and is a lot brighter and the Compisite Navigator is the most recent and glows the brightest, about twice as bright as the field watch.

MIKE..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

One thing that bothers me no end about certain military watches and that's the inner circle of 24hr clock numbers. I know 1300 is 1PM and I've known it since I was 17. If there is any confusion, you shouldn't be using a 24hr clock (or wearing a milwatch).

It's like having training wheels on a tank







- they just clutter up the dial.

Rant over.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nalu said:



> It's like having training wheels on a tank












Yes, I guess so. Not being a military person I hadn't really thought of it like that. It would be like an officer telling his troops that a mission will commence at 06:00 hours and then adding: "by the way chaps, that's when the big hand is pointing straight up and the little hand is pointing straight down." Which might then confuse anyone wearing a 24-hour watch because then the big hand would be pointing straight up and the little hand would be pointing to the right. Unless the dial was of the 12 O'Clock high variety in which case the big hand would be pointing straight up and the little hand would be pointing to the left! Maybe that's why, as discussed in another thread, it seems mil watches are actually hardly ever issued, thus avoiding the problem altogether









I like the inner circle of 24-hour numbers from an aesthetic point of view, although I never actually use it. Maybe the design was intended to assist those who aren't professional military personnel but those who've been called-up for example and may never have used the 24-hour clock before? Just a guess.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember as a kid we missed the last bus home because my mum thought 20:00 was 10 o'clock despite the 20 on my Timex being next to the 8. I even showed her the watch!

Mind you my mum would need stabilisers on a tank!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I still want a Mikey Mouse watch, I never got one as a kid.









I suspect that the way we are first taught to tell time will stay with us for life.

How many of us set digital watches and PC clocks to 12 hour time rather than 24 hour?

My PC clock is set to 24 hour time.







But I don't own a 24 hour watch nor do I crave one.

Perhaps I should get a true 24 hour watch?

If I did and someone asked me the time, would I feel obliged to tell them in 12 hour time in case they might not understand?









Buggered if I know.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I drive Kelli nuts with the "We'll be done with practice by 2000, so we should be there by 2030." I can't help it - that's the time for me. It just make so much sense that I can't see going back to a 12hr clock.

I like 24hr watches (not as much as JoT however), but I don't like a cluttered 12hr dial. That's my biggest complaint about the H3's. That, and the fact that you may as well carry a torch on patrol as wear one - they are bright! Solid military watches even still. I haven't worn a quartz this much in quite a while!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I still want a Mikey Mouse watch, I never got one as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Mikey Mouse ? Mickey's long lost cousin who they don't like to talk about ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The next time you send me a mail to "Satan" I will reply with one to Rot.

I'm not the only one who can't spell.
















Gitt.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I figured that if PG is going to pull me up on my spelling then I'm checking every post.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is very good, half the time I forget to use it.









http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> This is very good, half the time I forget to use it.


It shows.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I may have to use something a little stronger than "git" if this carries on.









Git.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Two of my "boys". On the left Benrus 17 jewel ETA hacking manual wind. GS-06S-2014. March 1969. It appears to be very experienced, I'd love to know it's history.

On the right Hamilton 17 jewel ETA hacking manual wind. GG-W-113. May 1984.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice! I like those very much


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

traveller said:


> Two of my "boys". On the left Benrus 17 jewel ETA hacking manual wind. GS-06S-2014. March 1969. It appears to be very experienced, I'd love to know it's history.
> 
> On the right Hamilton 17 jewel ETA hacking manual wind. GG-W-113. May 1984.
> 
> ...


Very nice, they remind me of something.......


























sorry for poor picture it looked better before I posted it









I wish I`d got one of those Hamiltons when they were available last year NOS


----------

